# Best oil to use for 1.8T 225



## TTom217 (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi I'm sure this has been done many times but I could only find a post back from 2007.
I've just bought myself a high mileage TT (135k) but she's been well looked after, I want to change the oil but I can't work out what's best to use from the forums years ago Mobil 1 esp 5w-30 was recommended but I've been told that as my car is old and a high miler that stuff like Castro's edge and Mobil 1s additives won't benefit my engine and a standard vw504/507 will be fine. Anyone else got a high mileage car and what do you guys use?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, You already know :
Correct Audi spec is 504/507, common oils of correct spec are Castrol Edge Titanium5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30.
Cheaper 504/507 oil & used by many Audi dealers.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/Quantum-ZGB115 ... boQAvD_BwE
Hoggy.


----------



## TTom217 (Jul 10, 2019)

Thanks for the reply,
So is any oil brand ok, being high mileage I just wanted to make sure she stays in good condition


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTom217 said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> So is any oil brand ok, being high mileage I just wanted to make sure she stays in good condition


Hi, As long as spec is 504/507
I have edited my post.
Hoggy  .


----------



## TTom217 (Jul 10, 2019)

Thank you,
Tom


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

TTom217 said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> So is any oil brand ok, being high mileage I just wanted to make sure she stays in good condition


Stop focusing on high mileage, it's not a 85-90 Volvo which benefits with a thicker oil to quiet down those tappets. You need the right oil for the turbo feed pipe if that goes it's good night bam.


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

Wasn't the stock spec VW 502? Wouldn't that still be valid? Are there any benefits in going to VW 504? Just because that is the latest spec doesn't mean the engine was designed for it or to benefit from the change in spec. Curious if it makes any difference. My mechanic still has me on 502.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

JoeKan said:


> Wasn't the stock spec VW 502? Wouldn't that still be valid? Are there any benefits in going to VW 504? Just because that is the latest spec doesn't mean the engine was designed for it or to benefit from the change in spec. Curious if it makes any difference. My mechanic still has me on 502.


Original spec for the TT was VW503.01
VW503.01 has been superseded by VW504.00

For some reason the USA & maybe Canada too seem to use VW502.00


----------



## Matthewm (Jun 11, 2019)

I have had very good results with liquimoly oil. There additives are also excellent.


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Here's an Audi TSB which lists oils and breaks them out e.g. 502 00/504 00/507 00 etc.:

https://www.audiusa.com/content/dam/aud ... lletin.pdf


----------



## Amulet banana (Nov 12, 2018)

I use 5w50 in my track car :lol: I have to say after donno it was still a nice golden colour so put up with the abuse very well and that's with having the turbo properly glowing.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Amulet banana said:


> I use 5w50 in my track car :lol: I have to say after donno it was still a nice golden colour so put up with the abuse very well and that's with having the turbo properly glowing.


Hi, Opie oils Oil Man states the bigger the difference in number the less time it stays in spec.
How often do you replace the oil?, less than annually or 10k miles I'll bet.
Hoggy.


----------



## Amulet banana (Nov 12, 2018)

It'll never do 10k between changes that's for sure :lol: it's the first time I've used it on recommendation so I haven't changed it yet :?

And the car has probably not done 500 miles :lol:


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

Best way to know is to send the oil out for analysis. I've done that a few times for the oil I use in the TDI. When the additives reach 1/2 their value, the oil is depleted and needs to be changed. Over the several analyses I've done, that turns out to be about 16,000 kms. The cost of the analysis for a diesel is a bit less than an oil change. For a gasoline motor, maybe 1/2 of the diesel as no TBN values are needed which is in addition to the regular analysis. As a byproduct, you also learn about the wear on your engine.


----------



## TTorBust (Mar 8, 2018)

Most of my TT journeys are 50 mile commutes so I'm on Castrol Long Life 5-30ll and Mahle Filters. Changed at 15-18k miles and around 2 years, I don't thrash it.
Saves about £45 a year and a lot of hassle as it's the worst located oil filter I've ever come across in life!


----------

